
How do I go from poorly organized to executive level organized? - chuie
The most sophisticated I am with my organization is I follow a Google calendar that I am pretty good at keeping up to date, but I am struggling to stay on top of every ball up in the air. Are there any tips&#x2F;apps&#x2F;services you&#x27;d recommend to help me next level my organization skills?
======
rb808
Not really about organizational skills but I really liked the book First
Things First by Covey. Its 20 years old but still very relevant.

Often the problem is not that you aren't organized enough - its that you're
working on the wrong things. You should be working on long term payoffs, and
say no or delegate/automate trivial busywork that often gets in the way.

~~~
rb808
Actually I found most of the contents are on wikipedia
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Things_First_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Things_First_\(book\)).

------
olegious
I loved the book "Getting Things Done: The Art of Stress-Free Productivity" \-
the system is pretty simple and gives you a great framework for not only
organizing all your projects and tasks but also helps with prioritization.

------
singold
GTD and a trello board works for me (when I have the discipline to keep it up
to date)

I've used this guide ([https://hamberg.no/gtd/](https://hamberg.no/gtd/)) to
start and really didn't need anything else

------
ptype
org-mode: once you learn the basics it’s quick to add new tasks, quick to
change the timeline, and easy to add recurring tasks. You won’t outgrow it:
there is a lot of flexibility for adopting to more complex workflows. The
negative is that it has a bit of a learning curve.

